# Question about this piece (San Fransisco Orchestra)



## BeëlzeM (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello,

I'm not into classical music much, but I've always liked some of the more darker and heavier classical music. I am looking for something like this, from No Leaf Clover by Metallica and the San Fransisco Orchestra:






Somewhat like that, especially the intro (0:00-0:30) and the rest of the song.
I really like the heavier intro, with the large amount of bass.

Or something like this intro:





Sounds very dark to me (without the sitar).

It would be greatly appreciated if someone can point me to similar pieces.

Sorry if this is posted wrong here.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i think that sitar was cool!

classical musical thoughts often are developed over a longer time frame than the few minutes the pop musicians use, so you may not get that quick 'yeah, this is great' feeling.

may as well try a bit of 'carmina burana' by carl orff,




 (for fun)




 (for real)
'flying dutchman overture' by wagner,




'mars' by holst,




 'dies irae' from verdi's requiem


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

and never forget the 'blackhawk down' soundtrack.

dj


----------

